# Heater for Fluval Spec V



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

I need a heater for my tank. I would like for it to fit in the pump compartment of the tank if possible. I kinda had my heart set on the Eheim Jager 50W, but i think it will be to tall to fit properly and i dont want to modify the lid.


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Those Eheims are long! I've been eyeballing one but I don't think it will fit.  

I have a Hydor in my 5 gallon, it's reasonably short and seems to work ok.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I too am looking into a heater for a Fluval Spec. I'd be interested in hearing what others recommend.

50 watts might be an overkill for a 5 gallon tank. The Aqueon 10watt, non-adjustable is a popular choice but there is so many mixed reviews.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a hydor 50W it my 5 gallons. I love them!


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

I had an Interpet 25w in the pump section and it did not heat the whole tank from there. At the time, I did have the outflow nozzle baffled, though, so the reduced flow might have contributed to that. Just make sure to use a thermometer and keep an eye on it if you separate the heater, anyway. I'm using the same heater in the main section of the tank and it's working great.


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

I put a little 10 watt in the filter chamber and I cut holes in the filter tube. It reduces the water flow and the heater works great so far.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I ended up getting a Hydor 25 watt for the Spec. It's one of a few heaters with an adjustable thermostat that will fit in the pump compartment.


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

I ended up getting a Hydor 50W. I think I might put it in front of the filter intake so the warm water gets distributed evenly.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

